# Stockingfoot waders and their respective shoes



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

My old lady bought me a pair of Frogtog neoprene waders with the attached boots, The kind I have always worn here in Buxton. Unfortunately they were the wrong size w/ Shaquille Oneal size boots. After a brief look around and seeing most of the shops depleted inventories I have been looking at what is available on Ebay. I see for the cost of a single pair of 3.5 Hodgmans with boots[ and it looks like Hodgman has gone way up!] I can buy 1 set Neoprene w/ boots and also a Breathable stockingfoot pair, for the same money. Has anybody tried the Caddis FogDog waders. Also have my eye on a pair of Breathable Hodgmans with the stocking foot. I am leary about the huge heavy shoes that normally accompany these setups. Does anybody wear or wade with stockingfoots and use an alternative amphib shoe Rather than the deep sea diver style boots? How do the stocking foot booties compare for insulative warmth vs traditional attached boots in colder water? Interested to hear your thoughts on any of this . Thanx


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I used my neoprene waders with the stockingfoot and a pair of boots to match the waders, got a lot of sand in the boots, uncomfortable, they were fine here in Pa. for trout fishing but the sand was a problem for me.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Stocking foot with BPS flats boot. I doubt you will go back to boot foot waders. No sand and plenty warm and very light.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

poppop1 said:


> I used my neoprene waders with the stockingfoot and a pair of boots to match the waders, got a lot of sand in the boots, uncomfortable, they were fine here in Pa. for trout fishing but the sand was a problem for me.


My buddy complains about the same thing I wear boot foot and love them


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I will definitely have some boot foot waders for any future cold weather surf fishing, thanks Jersey Hunter for confirming my thoughts on this subject.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Timely post. I got stockingfoot waders for Christmas (first ones) and wondered about the type of boots needed. Those flats boots from bps look like the ticket. Little worried about size, I wear 13 EEE shoes and the boots only go to 13 medium. Will the fit over even lightweight waders?


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Stockingfoot with socks and wading boots are plenty warm IMO, but I rarely fish in water colder than 60 degrees. Even freshwater trout fishing I rarely am standing in the river. 

Biggest drawback to stockingfoot waders is getting them on and off. I wear LL Bean breathable stockingfoots with Korkers boots (2 sizes too big to accomodate) and they are a real pain to get back on when they are wet. Sandy awkward mess. My next pair of waders will be bootfoot for ease of use.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

narfpoit said:


> Stocking foot with BPS flats boot. I doubt you will go back to boot foot waders. No sand and plenty warm and very light.


^ This. 
Flat boots are $30 @ BPS. I bought a size 12 (regular shoe size is 10).


----------



## mutualchris (Jan 25, 2008)

Your feet will kill you if you fish in those bps flats boots for any period of time, also if sand(mostly the larger sand) gets stuck in the zipper it's a bitch to get out. Spend the extra $$ and get a nice pair of boots. I have a pair of Patagonia ones I've fished in for the last 4 years. As far as sand getting in that's part of surf fishing.


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

What sand?
After 18yrs of using everything from 'rain slickers' and garden boots, to just 'manning up' and being cold & miserable, to using my ROTC (read free supposedly 'GoreTex')boots and Desert weight ACUs (i.e. no thermal protection) to fish the Blue Ridge mountains to False Cape, my little brother and I _*finally*_ got a pair of Orvis 'Endura' waders (after having the old school butyl rubber style growing up so I would 'appreciate the nice gear when I grew up) and love it.
I've looked at the $15 plastic vinyl waders from Dick's Sporting Goods.

I say "what sand" bc if your wearing stockingfoot waders, you need gravel guards. 
http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=317T
Nothing more than large neoprene strips with velcro, $15, that save my 'investment'.
No sand, No rocks, No pebbles.... just lots of fish


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

There's always a sale going on, so $29 'supposedly', my brother and I got them for $15, *and* $90 fly-line for $40!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

phillyguy said:


> Timely post. I got stockingfoot waders for Christmas (first ones) and wondered about the type of boots needed. Those flats boots from bps look like the ticket. Little worried about size, I wear 13 EEE shoes and the boots only go to 13 medium. Will the fit over even lightweight waders?


That would be pushing it. I am normally a 12 so I got 12-1/2 and wish I had the 13. May have to look for something else that is designed to go over waders.



mutualchris said:


> Your feet will kill you if you fish in those bps flats boots for any period of time, also if sand(mostly the larger sand) gets stuck in the zipper it's a bitch to get out. Spend the extra $$ and get a nice pair of boots. I have a pair of Patagonia ones I've fished in for the last 4 years. As far as sand getting in that's part of surf fishing.


I have done 10 hours in them and my feet were not as sore as my back but I am sure if you compared them to a pair of shoes that cost 5 times as much they would feel like crap but alas I am a cheap mofo.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

mutualchris said:


> Your feet will kill you if you fish in those bps flats boots for any period of time, also if sand(mostly the larger sand) gets stuck in the zipper it's a bitch to get out. Spend the extra $$ and get a nice pair of boots. I have a pair of Patagonia ones I've fished in for the last 4 years. As far as sand getting in that's part of surf fishing.


To each his/her own and depends on the scenario. I've had boot waders, stockingfoot waders with wading boots (mid range boots) and stockingfoot waders with flat boots and prefer the latter. If I were to walk any distance, I would choose something other than the flat boots but my typical scenario is park on the beach (where you can these days), get out and put the waders on. Worse case is to walk from the parking lot a hundred yards away.
And those gravel guards are a given and some duct tape too for good measure.
I'll keep an eye out on the sand on the zippers. I wash them out after every use tho.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Stocking foot wders and Surf Fishing are No Beuno.. Forget the Sand what about the Sea Shell Fragments??? There are right tools for the Right job and stocking foots are for Stream Fishing, period dot.. 


JAM


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I just find stocking foot waders more versatile. I wear mine every time I fish from about November-March. In the boat, in the surf, in the river, and in the kayak. I can change base layers and shoes and with one pair of waders do it all. My waders have a built in gravel guard so I have never had an issue with sand, rocks, or shell fragments.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

narfpoit said:


> I just find stocking foot waders more versatile. I wear mine every time I fish from about November-March. In the boat, in the surf, in the river, and in the kayak. I can change base layers and shoes and with one pair of waders do it all. My waders have a built in gravel guard so I have never had an issue with sand, rocks, or shell fragments.


So Narfpoit, Please explain the shoe changes or options that you use for each kind of fishing. Gravel guard only hooks into a specific shoe, Correct? I think that Jam had a point with the proper tool for application credo and as a renovator, I can get with that .
There are certainly a multitude of ugly, sharp things besides a barb or garbo to step on. But I was wondering if anybody else has ever surf waded with stocking foot waders and a lighter amphib or kayak shoe over the bootie. Thanks to everbody else for what tidbits were contributed here


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have never owned a pair of waders so this thread has been intriguing to me since I am wanting to purchase a pair. I would like to ask a footwear related question if I may.
Could a person wear something like Keens, Teva's, or another "Jesus" looking shoe over/outside the stocking foot wader? Only a minimal amount of sand would be retained between the foot bed and the stocking foot right? The shoe would give it protection from debris right? Or am I missing something?

I don't want to hijack the thread but if there are any portly gentlemen who wear waders, pm me and let me know a good brand for the "keeper" sized man.

Thank you.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Peixaria said:


> So Narfpoit, Please explain the shoe changes or options that you use for each kind of fishing. Gravel guard only hooks into a specific shoe, Correct? I think that Jam had a point with the proper tool for application credo and as a renovator, I can get with that .
> There are certainly a multitude of ugly, sharp things besides a barb or garbo to step on. But I was wondering if anybody else has ever surf waded with stocking foot waders and a lighter amphib or kayak shoe over the bootie. Thanks to everbody else for what tidbits were contributed here


I have 2 pair of shoes that I will use with my stocking foot waders. The first is the BPS flats boot. These are very light and fit snugly around the neoprene sock so I have never had an issue with sand getting in. The gravel guard on my waders has an elastic band and a clip for clipping onto laces these have no laces so I just don't clip it to anything and that has not been a problem. The gravel guard keeps sand out of the zipper. When I am using these often I do not even take them off the waders I just slip them off still attached to the waders like it was a boot foot. I use these in the boat, Kayak, and surf. I also have a cheap pair of standard canvas wading boots. These lace up and have a hard sole for better traction. They are looser fitting which allows me to wear extra socks if it is colder out. I use these in the river and on the boat but I do not like them as much for the kayak or surf. To bulky and heavy for the kayak and it will allow some sand in the surf not usually enough to notice while I am wearing them but enough that I have to clean it out at the end of a day. Also my brother has used his sandals or keens or something like that with his waders and I think he said it worked alright but he did end up getting a pair of flats boots to replace them. I think it has to do with the fact that just going up a size in a regular shoe isn't the same as getting a pair of shoes that was designed to go over waders in the first place.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Not to hijack,...
I just purchased frogg togg breathable waders with stockingfoot, thinking that they might be more comfortable for cold weather kayaking, both sot and sit-in, but especially the latter. I don't plan to actually use them for wading, just getting in/out, loading, and generally, keeping dry. It sounds like the bps flats boot would be good for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

narfpoit said:


> I just find stocking foot waders more versatile. I wear mine every time I fish from about November-March. In the boat, in the surf, in the river, and in the kayak. I can change base layers and shoes and with one pair of waders do it all. My waders have a built in gravel guard so I have never had an issue with sand, rocks, or shell fragments.


Well just be safe with that, I know for a Fact that not one of our boats in the Marina would let ya wear a pair of waders while on their boat, nor am I a fan of Waders on Kayak... Sure I have seen the videos, and I know plenty of folks that do wear them, things don't always work out like in the videos... If I go cold water I wear a Wet Suit and 5 mm booties and a hood... If i were to fish cold water like the Ches Bay I would own a DRYSUIT... JMHO.... 

JAM


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

JAM said:


> Well just be safe with that, I know for a Fact that not one of our boats in the Marina would let ya wear a pair of waders while on their boat, nor am I a fan of Waders on Kayak... Sure I have seen the videos, and I know plenty of folks that do wear them, things don't always work out like in the videos... If I go cold water I wear a Wet Suit and 5 mm booties and a hood... If i were to fish cold water like the Ches Bay I would own a DRYSUIT... JMHO....
> 
> JAM


Yeah if I went as often as you I could probably justify the cost of a dry suit. So why no waders in the boat though? Our first stop is always to castnet bait and getting soaked there would make the rest of the day miserable if I wasn't wearing waders that dried off in a few minutes. Now this is freshwater striper fishing in a carpeted bass boat so it may not carry the same risks you guys face out there in the bigwater.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Insurance will not allow it...In the videos that you have seen that is a best case senerio, guy gets back to kayak pretty fast... Out there anything can happen and waders will not keep you afloat for a long period of time... I am lucky in a sense, once the water goes to 45 or so, there is nothing in the Sound to fish for, and the Trout and the pups are stacked up against the beach so a yak is not needed. Lowest temp I have to fish in is around 46 to 50 degrees I usea a full wet suit and 5 mil booties... Suprised ANY charter boat would let you on with waders... Just one more thing to go wrong... Be Safe...
JAM


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah I am not out on a charter I am in my dads boat but good to know about the charter deal, it would suck to show up expecting to get to wear them and then have nothing to wear. What do you guys wear to stay dry on the boat?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I've been wearing stocking foots for about 10 years now. I wear a size 13-1/2 in regular shoes, so I've never had any luck finding boots that would fit over my waders. My favorite footwear with waders is a pair of those $5 neoprene shoes they sell at all the beach stores. I just get the biggest ones they have and they stretch enough to fit over the stocking foot. A little sand gets in there, but nothing serious. I know several people who just wore the stocking foots on the beach with no shoes over them, although that was always a little too scary for me.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

narfpoit said:


> yeah I am not out on a charter I am in my dads boat but good to know about the charter deal, it would suck to show up expecting to get to wear them and then have nothing to wear. What do you guys wear to stay dry on the boat?


I have a set of Grundens, top and bib overalls, matched with Wahcheese Weddin slipers.....

JAM


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

JAM said:


> Wahcheese Weddin slippers.....
> 
> JAM


are they like our Sneads Ferry sneakers?...

as for the earlier question about what sorts of boots for stocking foot waders and their uses... I have the BPS flats boots for the beach and oystering/clamming in the winter... a pair of rubber lug soled wading boots for muddy conditions... a set of felt soles for freshwater streams, and a set of felt sole with carbide studs for slippery rocks... last but not least a set of Korkers, carbide cleats for Jetty's...


----------

